# BBC World Feed on G13 still open?



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

Is this one still FTA? I've had a ***** of a time tuning it, but I am only using a 6' dish.
Could be adjacent interference. I got sporadic bursts of it a couple days after it
was announced on Lyngsat, but haven't been able to tune it since.

I'd put money into getting this channel, but I suspect it will be PowerVu like the
one on PAS9 soon enough. My guess is that this uplink is just for western PBS stations
to get the news feed. Sigh. Europeans get it free, on Ku no less. Lucky *******s.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Stalky14 said:


> My guess is that this uplink is just for western PBS stations to get the news feed.


Until I hear differently, that'd be my guess as well. If you're having trouble getting your BBC World News fix, Montana PBS (AMC3 Ku) runs the half-hour show on weeknights.


----------

